# THE GREY ROSIE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Finally I got the picture resized and then I lost the post, so here go again. This is the picture of Rosie wet. Look how the ticking has grown. Will she eventually be all grey or will she always have the white outer hair?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Seems like it will depend on how much ticking is in her genetically. Hanna was pure white on her body as a puppy but now has some definite ticking here and there sprinkled throughout back area. Also dependent on length of coat. A short coat will reveal the true markings of the dog. A long coat the top layer of hair hides the coat underneath, like a blanket hanging over the edge of the bed, you'd have to lift the blanket to see the sheet and matress cover underneath, so you'd have to lift the top layer of coat to see the markings on the rest of the dog or take it off as well (short cut). I remember seeing a really shaggy Scottie dog about to get a summer clip and I said to myself, wow, that Scottie sure is very dirty and that black coat is all wrong - it had a weird smokey grey color to it. As he was getting clipped I could see the coat where it was cut short, and that black Scottie was not actually a black dog, but BRINDLE! I was like, wow, that long hair really hid all that pattern in the coat and made it fuzzy, where the clipped coat the brindle lines were clearly defined.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess you'll need to keep Rosie in long hair, Lucille. :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah that is what I figure. When she was trimmed in a long puppy cut before I had my surgery a year and a half ago, she looked dirty. All the white came off, and the grey was not this long then. It is nearly as long as the outer coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Finally I got the picture resized and then I lost the post, so here go again. This is the picture of Rosie wet. Look how the ticking has grown. Will she eventually be all grey or will she always have the white outer hair?


Rosie is 3, right? I think I've read that their coat matures around 3. So I think she will probably remain looking white when she's dry, as long as you keep her hair long. What a difference, though! Kodi has ticking too, and it is also much more obvious when he is wet, but he's not NEARLY as dark as that!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, would never have guessed that was Rosie!


----------

